# Yamaha steering tab corroded



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I have a 1997 Yamaha 115 2-stroke and I got some bad news from my mechanic. The tab that sticks out of the front of the motor that the steering attaches to is very corroded. He is recommending replacing the engine as it is a fairly serious safety issue.

he estimates parts and labor on the repair would be $2300. Mostly labor. And that old a motor just isn’t worth it. 

I agree with that, but I am wanting to buy a little time to find a good deal on a new or slightly used motor.

So I am wondering if the corroded section, which is just the tip where everything is attached, could be cut off and a replacement tab could be welded on.

I actually found a replacement the motor to get the tab from.

Anyone have advice on this?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it runs good try to find a motor you can swap the powerhead to that has a good midsection. You can also swap the lower unit if you need to.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

It starts great and runs strong, but there is some corrosion on the power head that might cause problems in a couple of years anyway. I hate to get rid of it though, it is so reliable.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I faced this a few years ago. 1800 bucks just in labor, and on a 21 year old motor with over 1k hours with some other small corrosion issues, I opted to replace the engine. If you love the configuration you have, by all means do what Smack said and do a Frankenstein setup and swap stuff around. In my case, I had someone purchase the engine from me so he could do exactly that. Everyone was happy.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Ok, so I am looking around and there are no new Yamaha's available anywhere trustworthy. And used the prices are nuts. They are asking 3k for a 1997 2 stroke basically like mine. So I have some questions from those on here more knowledgeable about re-powering a boat.

I did find a Suzuki 115 4 stroke

If so does anyone know if that motor will be okay on a Hewes Bayfisher 18'? They look like they are about 50lbs heavier from what Info I can tell.


----------

